# New and questions about test results



## laura1219 (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry if this is a long story but I will start with my history. Almost 4 years ago, I began having really bad night sweats. My regular dr sent me to an endocrinologist who did blood work. When I went back to see him he told me that I had Hashimoto's disease, nothing to worry about. He put me on medicine, (I don't even remember what it was) after a month did more bloodwork, told me I was fine and to come back and see him in 6 months. I never went back to see him. I didn't like him and as he told me that Hashimoto's was nothing to be concerned with, I just kind of forgot about it. Fast forward to now. I am now 34 years old and over the past year have just been getting to feeling worse and worse. I am just exhausted all the time, have body aches, absolutely no sex drive and the night sweats are really bad again! I mean, I wake up in the morning absolutely drenched. I went to see my PCP who is new as my old one moved out of state. She said it sounded like my thyroid was acting up again and ordered blood tests again. Let me mention now that when I first had my cholesterol checked when I was 22, it was 260! I am 5'2" and weigh 110lbs now. I have never been overweight except when I have had extra baby weight on me after three pregnancies. My cholesterol has stayed high, which since I began researching I have found out is a symptom of Hashimoto's. Anyway, I got my blood test results back today and this is what they are.
TSH 1.505 Range 0.350-5.550
T4 8.9 Range 4.5-12.0
T3 uptake 28 Range 24-39
Free Thyroxine Index 2.5 Range 1.2-4.9

So, my questions...everything here is in the normal range. I got a letter from my dr with the results saying everything is normal and nothing is needed. However, from what I have been reading, the T3 uptake and Free Thyroxine tests are not even recommended for thyroid function tests. There is no Free T3 or T4. Do I need to go back and ask for these to be done again? Should I ask that they check for Hashimoto's 
again? Is it possible to have had this and that it has gone away? Is there anything else that I should ask my doctor for?
I am sorry if these are stupid questions but I am trying to educate myself so that when I go back in to see my dr I know what to ask for and why.
I had also asked for my cholesterol to be checked but I guess she forgot to mark that on the sheet, because it didn't even get checked.
Thanks in advance for any answers and help that you can give me.

OK- I am editing now. I found all of my test results from 4yrs ago. I am not sure what some of them even mean- hopefully someone can help.
Serotonin, Serum 8 Reference Interval 50-220
LOW
Antoantibodies Microsomal Ab 6.7 
Reference 0.0-2.0
HIGH
Then it says "The thyroid microsomal antigen has been shown to be Throid Peroxidase (TPO). This assay detects anti-TPO antibodies.
Chemistry analysis: CPT/ALT, S 24 
Reference 30-65 
LOW
COT/AST, S 14
Reference 15-37
LOW
Cholesterol was all high except for HDL cholesterol which was 55.
Free T4 1.3 
Reference 0.6-1.2
HIGH

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me with this. Laura


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know what to tell you. All your test are not indicative of thyroid conditions.

Perhaps your test done years ago were in error, this can and does happen.

Free Thyroxine Index, is FT-4. 
If you are hypo/hashi there would be no need for a F/T-3 for it is not associated with hypo/hashi. 
Uptake tells if there is a thyroid condition and what type of thyroid conditions. If you are hashi it would have showed in the uptake test and your test is normal.

Hashi and hypothyroid are treated the same way. Hashi is hypo, but hypo is not necessarily hashi. And doctor is correct, "that Hashimoto's was nothing to be concerned with".

Sometimes thyroid conditions can correct themselves.


----------



## kaggiem (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi 
I am new to all this as told by doctor have an enlarged thyroid, but test levels are normal, I am going to see endocrinologist this week so hope to have more information. My question is have people considered aspartame toxcicity as in artificial sweetner as this causes many of the symptoms of thryoid disease.. check out at www.dorway.com, but I am keeping an open mind. My main problems are having visual problems, could people explain how this shows itself in thyroid problems.
thanks


----------

